# NWEA Testing



## awpixler (Sep 20, 2006)

Trying to get testing electronic testing materials out to individual client machines. Have downloaded appropriate materials to the folder on the Mac server. A PC server holds the test taker application and says it is pointed at the right target on the Mac server. The individual machines give me an error message saying that "Test taker is unable to gain access to the NTE data base." "Somebody is probably running the TAA application. Close TAA and then restart Test taker." Support from NWEA (Northwest Evaluation Association) said that it seemed that maybe the Mac didn't have all the rights assigned to it. The suggested windows sharing be turned on. My only choices in system preferences/services are Remote login (which was on), Apple Remote Desktop (Off), and Remote Apple Events (Off). How and where would I download Windows Sharing or is there something else I need to try?


----------

